# Flathead City



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Give  yourself 15 minutes to be taken back to the '40s and ' 50s with some great  background music.[/FONT]*
'
.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

That was fun Ken.  (Note: you have to click on red U-tube in lower right to view)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> That was fun Ken.  (Note: you have to click on red U-tube in lower right to view)





Thanks for the Note:..


----------



## 911 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a friend, a fellow officer, that built a street rod. It is a '39 Chevy with a '350 motor. Sounds and runs great. He said that it took him 3 or 4 years to build it. One Sunday, my wife and I stopped over at his house for a visit with him and his wife and he offered me a chance to take it for a ride. So, yeah, I did. Great experience and I felt like I was back in the day. Fun, that's for sure.


----------

